# Mini Zinger Winger



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Well I have had my Mini for about 2 weeks now.

Can't tell you how pleased I am with it.
It took a while to get the electronics from Dogtra - but we special ordered the transmitter and reciever to work with another Dogtra unit we already have on a member of our training group's Max 7000. It took about 2 weeks to get it all in - but we can use either transmitter to set off both machines.

Mini is great - easy for me to carry even without a 4 wheeler. Sets up in a minute of two. and has work flawlessly. Everything is top quality. Elsewhere on this board people have mentioned other throwers that have cheap pulleys - NOT SO WITH THE MINI. These pulleys are like a work of art. Very smooth.

We have had some difficulty extracting .22 nail gun loads - have to use a leatherman to get them out. I am sure that reqular 22 blanks would be easier.

But just recently tried 209 primers and they work great - the explosion ejects them automaticly. Just about as loud and all you got to do in put a new one in.

My wife loves the machine and will train with me now. She used to be scared to go out because she might have a bad throw. Now she does not have to worry about that and she really enjoys it. So I also got a new training partner out of the deal.

PS - now that we can throw birds with the Mini - the Max 7000 spends alot of time sitting in my buddys truck :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Elsewhere on this board people have mentioned other throwers that have cheap pulleys - NOT SO WITH THE MINI. These pulleys are like a work of art. Very smooth.


I don't think they are "Cheap", it's not like they were plastic and came off a kids toy, I believe it was a QA/QC problem that is being taken care of. We had 2 pulleys on 1 winger (out of 6 wingers) that had problems. I've got replacement pulleys from G.U. and have yet to put them on because the others seem to be "working out". BTW, you can buy quite a few pulleys with the money saved buying G.U. over other brands.

Gerard, I am glad you are happy with your Zingers...I am just as pleased with Gunners Up (and so is my wife because of what I paid for them). The dogs can't tell the difference in them.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Do the minis throw as far/high as the regular wingers?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I just got my Mini-Zinger in this week. It is extremely well made. I have two Training Groups and the Mini-Z throws much higher and farther than they do. It's very compact and light. Like Gerard, I'm very pleased with it.

Buck


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Buck Mann said:


> I just got my Mini-Zinger in this week. It is extremely well made. I have two Training Groups and the Mini-Z throws much higher and farther than they do. It's very compact and light. Like Gerard, I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> Buck


Have or doyou use th Gunners up models.??
I would be interested to hear a comparison of the two. I have a GU and have used Zingers but have been wondering if the Mini z's are just scaled down versions or do they throw differently.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I haven't used a Gunners Up. I wanted something smaller and more portable. The only other remotes that I'm familiar with are the Training Groups and Top Guns. The Training Groups are well made but have very fragile release mechanisms. The Top Guns are very nice and you can use poppers as well as primers in them.

Buck


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea that's why I was looking at the mini's..smaller easier to carry etc. 
I like the weight of my GU though.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

I had an opportunity to use a mini-Zinger a couple of months ago and was very, very impressed. I was training with a Field Trial Pro led group for about 2 weeks.The training group I was working with also had a Gunners Up and a Tangel (Sp?) thrower. I came to prefer the mini-Zinger so much that I would not hesitate to purchase it even though it is considerably more exensive than the other throwers on the market. The mini Zinger throw is every bit as far as the other throwers and it is much easier to carry, set up and store in a truck.

We used the 209 Primers and had no trouble with getting them into and out of the mini's little hole. 

I've also had experience with the Training Group and regular Winger Zinger. 

So good luck with your new toys Gerard & Buck!! I definately think you made the best choice.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

I had an opportunity to use a mini-Zinger a couple of months ago and was very, very impressed. I was training with a Field Trial Pro led group for about 2 weeks.The training group I was working with also had a Gunners Up and a Tangel (Sp?) thrower. I came to prefer the mini-Zinger so much that I would not hesitate to purchase it even though it is considerably more exensive than the other throwers on the market. The mini Zinger throw is every bit as far as the other throwers and it is much easier to carry, set up and store in a truck.

We used the 209 Primers and had no trouble with getting them into and out of the mini's little hole. 

I've also had experience with the Training Group and regular Winger Zinger. 

So good luck with your new toys Gerard & Buck!! I definately think you made the best choice.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

What if anything steered you away from the GU model. Just curious.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

Brad B said:


> What if anything steered you away from the GU model. Just curious.


I don't think I was steered away from the GU model as much as steered towards the Mini Zinger for all the reasons I gave in my post.

There is a real difference in $$ between the two products. But they are very different products, so you really can't compare them as you would apples to apples.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

*Mini Zinger*

 I just got back last week from training with my pro in Canada. The Zinger Wingers do not even compare to the DAY'S END SHUR-TOSS. The Shur Toss performs so easy compared to the Zinger. I personally think that for the money, and the options you have on the Shur-Toss you can't go wrong.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I have 3 zinger wingers and all or reliable. What exactly do you find so hard to use with a zinger- if you do not like electronics I recommend a tangelo tosser.
________
buy glass pipes


----------

